# youth fair



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys and gals. the youth fair is coming up fast. it on sept 12th from 8-12. it bigger this year. so bring the kids and family out and have some fun. you can sign the kids up early and it will make it faster. Any age up to 15. you can pre sign up here utahwaterfowlfair.com.

there some bb guns and some shot guns and many other prize to be won. There airboats and mud motor rides as well with many venders there. hope to see you all there.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll have the whole Fam there this year; the boys and I love it! Girls are coming now!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Got grandson #1 registered...trying to get the daughter and grandson #2 to attend too...I mean after all is 18 months too young to start them...I think not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mjensen1313 said:


> I'll have the whole Fam there this year; the boys and I love it! Girls are coming now!


That awesome


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Got grandson #1 registered...trying to get the daughter and grandson #2 to attend too...I mean after all is 18 months too young to start them...I think not.


nope not to young


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump.....


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

So question about the pre-registration. It appears as though it is only an email, and will there be a confirmation email sent in return? I pre-registered, or so I believe that I have, but did not get an email. Thanks for the help and see you on Saturday.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Cold Water Copper said:


> So question about the pre-registration. It appears as though it is only an email, and will there be a confirmation email sent in return? I pre-registered, or so I believe that I have, but did not get an email. Thanks for the help and see you on Saturday.


I don't think they return email you. They didn't last year or this year for my grandson


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Cold Water Copper said:


> So question about the pre-registration. It appears as though it is only an email, and will there be a confirmation email sent in return? I pre-registered, or so I believe that I have, but did not get an email. Thanks for the help and see you on Saturday.


no they dont send a email back at all. see you all tomorrow. I will be at the Du booth or walking around.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We'll be there too, I am the slightly portly dude proudly wearing the LSU hat...feel free to intro yourself tomorrow if you see me.:grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> no they dont send a email back at all. see you all tomorrow. I will be at the Du booth or walking around.


 Not running the boat? We'll see ya there Dustin.....:O--O:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Not running the boat? We'll see ya there Dustin.....:O--O:


not this year. i got to take two pallets of water and now ice so. plus the boat not ready yet. i got to get working on it


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Would like to throw out a big thanks to all who put this together. My kids had a ball!!! Asked what their favorite things were and all replied the boat rides. They can't wait until the youth opener!!!


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I just wanted to say thanks again. My 5 year-old daughter had an absolute blast. she has been practicing her duck call all weekend, and she took a bath her her decoy tonight. We had so much fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im glad you guys come out and had a great time. thanks for coming out.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

We had a great time again! And thanks to all those who put this on every year, what a great event! My 9-yr-old daughter was looking through one of the magazines yesterday I picked up while there and said, "Dad look, girls can hunt too?"

I obviously said, "Sure you can honey!"

Not quite sure if Mom is OK with that!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

mjensen1313 said:


> We had a great time again! And thanks to all those who put this on every year, what a great event! My 9-yr-old daughter was looking through one of the magazines yesterday I picked up while there and said, "Dad look, girls can hunt too?"
> 
> I obviously said, "Sure you can honey!"
> 
> Not quite sure if Mom is OK with that!


Girl power! This will be my 12 year old daughters first season hunting ducks and she can't wait!
The Youth Fair was awesome! Hope everyone had a good time. A lot of work from some good people.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome time! Kids had a blast and especially the knives!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Awesome time! Kids had a blast and especially the knives!


HAHA!! My 15 year old could not make it this year and when he got home Saturday evening and seen the knives my younger daughter and son got (of course they made it a point to show him as soon as he got home), he was PISSED!! -O,-

Thanks again to EVERYONE than helped make this possible!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Whats funnier is my sons friend was the first name drawn for a shotgun. They had left 30 minutes earlier. His little brother was drawn for some gmrs radios and his sister was drawn for a nice tent! They should have stayed lol. they mad it a point to call him shortly after and let him know his misfortune.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my friend daughter got picked for the gun as well and they left


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

That was us, little miscommunication, I thought they said they were going to post the results, guess that was for something else. What was funny is we were out buying a youth shotgun for the kids to use on the youth opener, turns out the shotgun we bought won't feed shells. Took it back to the store and they said it would take 6 to 14 weeks to get repaired Already tried them on the 12 gauge and they didn't like it. Guy at work offered to let us use his 20 gauge, just hope it isn't too big for them. I'll take them out tomorrow with the borrowed 20 and see how it goes. Lesson learned next time stay longer!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple youth 20 gauge shotguns that I would be willing to let some youth borrow if they take good care of it.. let me know if its needed raptor.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have a couple youth 20 gauge shotguns that I would be willing to let some youth borrow if they take good care of it.. let me know if its needed raptor.


Very generous!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have a couple youth 20 gauge shotguns that I would be willing to let some youth borrow if they take good care of it.. let me know if its needed raptor.


Appreciate the offer, I would like to see how they do with a bit longer 20 gauge, if it is a no go I may send you a PM. Thanks for the offer, good to know there are people out there who would offer


----------

